# Abbildungsverzeichnis nicht vollständig



## stephanfeltel (26. August 2004)

Hallo an alle WordSpezies,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe 10 Bilder in meinem Dokument zu denen ich jeweils über Einfügen->Referenz->Beschriftung eine Beschriftung eingefügt habe. Testhalber hab ich mal eine Beschriftung in ein Textfeld(das aus dem ZeichnenMenü) gepackt. Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Abbildungsverzeichnis erstellen will, fasst mir Word auch alles schön zusammen, bis auf die Beschriftung die in dem Textfeld ist.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich Word beibringe, diese Beschriftung auch ins Verzeichnis mit aufzunehmen.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe...


----------



## thekorn (26. August 2004)

*Formatvorlage*

Das erstellen eines Abbildungsverzeichnisses funktioniert relativ einfach, es werden alle Textpassagen, die mit der Formatvorlage "Beschriftung" formatiert sind, in das Abbildungsverzeichnis aufgenommen, du musst also nur in dein Textfeld hineingehen und den entsprechenden Text über FORAMT->FORMATVORLAGE->BESCHRIFTUNG formatieren.
Optional ist es beim erstellen des Abbildungsverzeichnisses auch möglich über BEARBEITEN eigene Formatvorlagen festzulegen, die berücksichtigt werden sollen.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## stephanfeltel (26. August 2004)

@thekorn, das ist eben nicht so einfach!
ok, im Prinzip schon, aber wenn eine Beschriftung in nem Textfeld steht wird die, egal wie ich die formatiere, oder wie ich das Verzeichnis erzeugen lasse NICHT mit ins Verzeichnis aufgenommen!
Das ist ja das Problem...
hast du das mal probiert? Dann siehst du, dass ich leider recht habe :-(
Aber wenn du sonst noch ne Idee hast, nur her damit ich kann jede Info gebrauchen....

Also danke erstmal...


----------



## stephanfeltel (26. August 2004)

ok, ich habs:
TExtfeld in Positionsrahmen umwandeln, dann klappts auch mit dem Verzeichnis.

Vielleicht hilfts ja mal dem ein oder andern...


----------

